# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Περιέργεια ωράρια και εφιάλτες

## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καλημέρα.. Εχω φτάσει πλέον σε ενα σημείο να κοιμάμαι με το ζόρι στις 8+ το πρωί... Οσες φορες προσπαθησα να το αλλάξω δεν κρατησε για πάνω απο μερικές βδομάδες. Μετά παλι αϋπνίες υπερένταση κλπ . προσπαθώ να ξυπνάω νωρίς το μεσημέρι για να μη χάνω όλη τη μερα μου. Το αλλο που με έχει προβληματίσει ομως είναι οτι μόνιμα βλέπω εφιάλτες. Δεν υπάρχει μερα που να μην έχω δει.. Συμβαίνει και σε σας;

----------


## savatage

Καλωσηρθες!
Μου συμβαινει και μενα οταν κοιμαμαι λαθος ωρες να βλεπω ασχημα ονειρα. Υπαρχουν και καποια φαρμακα ομως που εντεινουν το προβλημα.
Εχεις δοκιμασει να το παρεις σερι μεχρι την επομενη νυχτα, μηπως απο την κουραση κοιμηθεις τελικα μια νορμαλ ωρα?
Επισης, να ξερεις οτι δε βοηθαει να απασχολεις εντονα το μυαλο σου οταν θελεις να κοιμηθεις. Βοηθαει να ξεχνιεσαι με κατι και να χαλαρωνεις.

----------


## jim7

Τι σε ενοχλεί; Οι εφιάλτες ή ότι χανεις την μερα σου; Αν σε ενοχλουν οι εφιάλτες, εισαι ενας ευτυχισμένος ανθρωπος που φοβαται τα ονειρα, αν σε ενοχλεί που χανεις την μερα, προσπαθησε να δεις γιατι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλωσηρθες!
> Μου συμβαινει και μενα οταν κοιμαμαι λαθος ωρες να βλεπω ασχημα ονειρα. Υπαρχουν και καποια φαρμακα ομως που εντεινουν το προβλημα.
> Εχεις δοκιμασει να το παρεις σερι μεχρι την επομενη νυχτα, μηπως απο την κουραση κοιμηθεις τελικα μια νορμαλ ωρα?
> Επισης, να ξερεις οτι δε βοηθαει να απασχολεις εντονα το μυαλο σου οταν θελεις να κοιμηθεις. Βοηθαει να ξεχνιεσαι με κατι και να χαλαρωνεις.


Το χω πάει πολλές φορές σερι..έχω κλείσει και πάνω απο 32 ωρες αυπνη λογω υπερέντασης.. Και πάλι όμως φτιάχνει το πρόγραμμα για ελάχιστες μερες και μετά τσουπ τα ίδια

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι σε ενοχλεί; Οι εφιάλτες ή ότι χανεις την μερα σου; Αν σε ενοχλουν οι εφιάλτες, εισαι ενας ευτυχισμένος ανθρωπος που φοβαται τα ονειρα, αν σε ενοχλεί που χανεις την μερα, προσπαθησε να δεις γιατι.


Δε με ενοχλούν οι εφιάλτες. Προβληματιζομαι που είναι καθημερινοι. Με τον ύπνο δε τα έχω καταφέρει... Θα άξιζε να πάρω χάπι μόνο και μονο γι αυτο;

----------


## kutchunie

> Καλημέρα.. Εχω φτάσει πλέον σε ενα σημείο να κοιμάμαι με το ζόρι στις 8+ το πρωί... Οσες φορες προσπαθησα να το αλλάξω δεν κρατησε για πάνω απο μερικές βδομάδες. Μετά παλι αϋπνίες υπερένταση κλπ . προσπαθώ να ξυπνάω νωρίς το μεσημέρι για να μη χάνω όλη τη μερα μου. Το αλλο που με έχει προβληματίσει ομως είναι οτι μόνιμα βλέπω εφιάλτες. Δεν υπάρχει μερα που να μην έχω δει.. Συμβαίνει και σε σας;


Εχεις αγχος για πράγματα μήπως; Εγώ παλιότερα όταν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα ας πουμε, ενώ ημουν κουρασμένη επεφτα στο κρεβάτι και εκει που ημουν ετοιμη για υπνο μου ερχόταν στο μυαλό το θέμα μου και το μάτι γαρίδα μετά. Αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα που χρίζουν λύσης και νοιώθεις να σε πνίγουν, λογική την βρίσκω και την αυπνία και τους εφιάλτες. Αν πάλι είσαι κομπλέ και δεν έχεις τπτ βαρύ να σε κυνηγά, τότε εκτός από ψυχολόγο πήγαινε και σε κανένα παθολόγο και πες τα γιατι η αυπνία δεν είναι πάντα ψυχολογικού υπόβαθρου πρόβλημα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εχεις αγχος για πράγματα μήπως; Εγώ παλιότερα όταν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα ας πουμε, ενώ ημουν κουρασμένη επεφτα στο κρεβάτι και εκει που ημουν ετοιμη για υπνο μου ερχόταν στο μυαλό το θέμα μου και το μάτι γαρίδα μετά. Αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα που χρίζουν λύσης και νοιώθεις να σε πνίγουν, λογική την βρίσκω και την αυπνία και τους εφιάλτες. Αν πάλι είσαι κομπλέ και δεν έχεις τπτ βαρύ να σε κυνηγά, τότε εκτός από ψυχολόγο πήγαινε και σε κανένα παθολόγο και πες τα γιατι η αυπνία δεν είναι πάντα ψυχολογικού υπόβαθρου πρόβλημα.


Είχα παει σε ψυχολόγο ο οποίος με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο αλλά έπεσα σε τραγικό ιατρό με αποτέλεσμα να τον κόψω μετά την πρώτη επίσκεψη. Ναι η αλήθεια είναι οτι εχω πολυ άγχος και έχω αρχίσει και κάνω και δερματικα που πιστεύω είναι απο αυτο..

----------


## kutchunie

> Είχα παει σε ψυχολόγο ο οποίος με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο αλλά έπεσα σε τραγικό ιατρό με αποτέλεσμα να τον κόψω μετά την πρώτη επίσκεψη. Ναι η αλήθεια είναι οτι εχω πολυ άγχος και έχω αρχίσει και κάνω και δερματικα που πιστεύω είναι απο αυτο..


Εχεις αγώνα μπροστά σου δηλαδή. Απλώς νομίζω, πως αν δεν αντιμετωπίσεις τα ψυχολογικά,δεν θα μπορεσεις να δεις βελτίωση και σε αλλα σωματικά θεματα που σχετίζονται. Ο ψυχιατρος γιατι ηταν κακός; τι διαγνωση σου εδωσε; η αιτια του αγχους κ των προβλημάτων σου ποια είναι;

Ειναι πολύ δυσκολη η ψυχική ασθένεια στην αρχη ειδικά. Νοιωθεις πως βρισκεσαι στο μέσον ενος τυφώνα κ δεν υπάρχει τιποτα να κρατηθείς. Αλλά το κλειδι ειναι να μην παραιτηθείς. Για κανενα λόγο. 

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κίτρινα Φανάρια

Συμπάσχω, πιστεψε με. Εχω 15-20 μερες τωρα που δεν θα κοιμηθω φυσιολογικα σαν ανθρωπος. Την μια στις 5, την αλλη στις 7μιση, στην καλυτερη στις 2 ή 2:30. Το κακο ειναι οτι πολλες φορες δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω μεχρι αργα λογω υποχρεωσεων και με το ζορι κοιμαμαι 4-5 ωρες συνολο. Οταν κοιμηθω 2-2:30 (με την βοηθεια ζαναξ) θα κλεισω 7-8 ωρες. Η αυπνια ειναι πολυ κουραστικο πραγμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εχεις αγώνα μπροστά σου δηλαδή. Απλώς νομίζω, πως αν δεν αντιμετωπίσεις τα ψυχολογικά,δεν θα μπορεσεις να δεις βελτίωση και σε αλλα σωματικά θεματα που σχετίζονται. Ο ψυχιατρος γιατι ηταν κακός; τι διαγνωση σου εδωσε; η αιτια του αγχους κ των προβλημάτων σου ποια είναι;
> 
> Ειναι πολύ δυσκολη η ψυχική ασθένεια στην αρχη ειδικά. Νοιωθεις πως βρισκεσαι στο μέσον ενος τυφώνα κ δεν υπάρχει τιποτα να κρατηθείς. Αλλά το κλειδι ειναι να μην παραιτηθείς. Για κανενα λόγο. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ήταν ειρωνικός.Ο ψυχίατρος με εβγαλε με κρίσεις πανικού και νευρική ανορεξία. Οσο και να του εξηγούσα οτι δεν Είχα διάθεση να ζήσω πόσο μάλλον να φάω δεν καταλάβαινε. Με ειρωνευοταν σε καθε πρόταση.. Το μόνο καλό είναι οτι με πείσμωσε τοσο που μεσα σε λίγους μήνες τα κιλα μου επανήλθαν σε φυσιολογικά επιπεδα.. Η στάση του όμως μου ξινισε τόσο που δεν επισκέφτηκα αλλον γιατρο. Τον λογο του άγχους θα προτιμούσα να μην τον αναφέρω εδώ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν κοιμασαι τη μερα μετα δε θα νυσταζεις τη νυχτα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> αν κοιμασαι τη μερα μετα δε θα νυσταζεις τη νυχτα.


Το έχω παρει πολλες φορες σερι δίχως αποτέλεσμα

----------


## kutchunie

Σωστα Αλέξανδρε.

Ενταξει, συγγνώμη που γινομαι αδιάκριτη και ρωτάω. Ειναι καλό που υπάρχει αιτία και την γνωρίζεις και δε θεωρεις φυσιολογική την κατάσταση. 

Πάντως επειδη ενας γιατρος ειναι ειρωνας δεν χρειαζεται να παιρνάς τόσο άσχημα εσύ. Μπορεί και ο επόμενος γιατρος ςιρωνας να είναι. Αλλά δε φταις εσυ γι αυτό οπότε γιατι να μην προσπαθησεις να γινεις καλά; σου ευχομαι να βρεις λόγο για να ζεις και ναμην τα παρατησεις ποτε και για κανενα λόγο. 

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σωστα Αλέξανδρε.
> 
> Ενταξει, συγγνώμη που γινομαι αδιάκριτη και ρωτάω. Ειναι καλό που υπάρχει αιτία και την γνωρίζεις και δε θεωρεις φυσιολογική την κατάσταση. 
> 
> Πάντως επειδη ενας γιατρος ειναι ειρωνας δεν χρειαζεται να παιρνάς τόσο άσχημα εσύ. Μπορεί και ο επόμενος γιατρος ςιρωνας να είναι. Αλλά δε φταις εσυ γι αυτό οπότε γιατι να μην προσπαθησεις να γινεις καλά; σου ευχομαι να βρεις λόγο για να ζεις και ναμην τα παρατησεις ποτε και για κανενα λόγο. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Να σαι καλα για τα λογια σου.. Σκοπευω να πάω ξανά σε κάποιον.. Απλα θέλω να με βολεύει και στην περιοχή να μην κάνω ταξίδια.. Θα σου πω με μήνυμα αν θες για να μη το γράψω δημοσια!!

----------


## kutchunie

Οπως θελεις. 

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Οπως θελεις. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Προσπάθησα να σου στειλβ πριβε αλλα δεν.. Ισως κατι κάνω λαθος.. Ειναι και η πρώτη μου μερα εδω

----------


## kutchunie

Χρειαζεται να εχεις 50 απαντησεις σε θεματα για να εβεργοποιηθουν τα μηνυματα

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Χρειαζεται να εχεις 50 απαντησεις σε θεματα για να εβεργοποιηθουν τα μηνυματα
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Α τι κολπα είναι αυτα.. Εχω μελλον εγω ακομα

----------


## kutchunie

Ε οχι κ τόσο. Εχεις ηδη στειλει 33 απαντησεις

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ε οχι κ τόσο. Εχεις ηδη στειλει 33 απαντησεις
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Α ναι τα μετράει τώρα το ειδα!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Συμπάσχω, πιστεψε με. Εχω 15-20 μερες τωρα που δεν θα κοιμηθω φυσιολογικα σαν ανθρωπος. Την μια στις 5, την αλλη στις 7μιση, στην καλυτερη στις 2 ή 2:30. Το κακο ειναι οτι πολλες φορες δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω μεχρι αργα λογω υποχρεωσεων και με το ζορι κοιμαμαι 4-5 ωρες συνολο. Οταν κοιμηθω 2-2:30 (με την βοηθεια ζαναξ) θα κλεισω 7-8 ωρες. Η αυπνια ειναι πολυ κουραστικο πραγμα.


Τωρα είδα την απάντηση σου... Είμαστε πολλοί το ξέρω.. Και γω δε κοιμαμαι πάνω απο εξι ωρες.. Και νιώθω αθλια

----------


## Macgyver

Κι εγω εχω αστατα ωραρια , ελλειψει απασχολησης , αλλα κλεινω κατι 10ωρα υπνου , ξεγυρισμενα ,................εφιαλτες βλεπω μονο αν εχω φαει και βαρυ πριν κοιμηθω ......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κι εγω εχω αστατα ωραρια , ελλειψει απασχολησης , αλλα κλεινω κατι 10ωρα υπνου , ξεγυρισμενα ,................εφιαλτες βλεπω μονο αν εχω φαει και βαρυ πριν κοιμηθω ......


Εγώ κοιμάμαι 6 και αυτες με κενά.. Ξυπνάω δυο με 3 φορες. Πιο χάλια ύπνο δε θα μπορούσα να κανω

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ κοιμάμαι 6 και αυτες με κενά.. Ξυπνάω δυο με 3 φορες. Πιο χάλια ύπνο δε θα μπορούσα να κανω




Οταν η κτθλψη μου ηταν στο ζενιθ , τα ιδια ειχα κι εγω , τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα .......

----------


## savatage

Εχεις δοκιμασει να περασεις μια εξαντλητικη ημερα σωματικα και πνευματικα? Δηλαδη αν μια μερα κανεις γυμναστικη(ή αλλη κοπιαστικη εργασια, δουλειες στο σπιτι κλπ) και περασεις χρονο πανω σε μια δραστηριοτητα που σε αποσπα απο αγχωδεις προβληματισμους(πχ να κανεις μια γραπτη εργασια, να φτιαξεις κατι καλλιτεχνικο), το βραδυ παλι δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Οταν η κτθλψη μου ηταν στο ζενιθ , τα ιδια ειχα κι εγω , τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα .......


Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δε περνάω καλή φάση.. Ίσως Φταίει αυτο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εχεις δοκιμασει να περασεις μια εξαντλητικη ημερα σωματικα και πνευματικα? Δηλαδη αν μια μερα κανεις γυμναστικη(ή αλλη κοπιαστικη εργασια, δουλειες στο σπιτι κλπ) και περασεις χρονο πανω σε μια δραστηριοτητα που σε αποσπα απο αγχωδεις προβληματισμους(πχ να κανεις μια γραπτη εργασια, να φτιαξεις κατι καλλιτεχνικο), το βραδυ παλι δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις?


Είμαι σε μια διαρκή υπερενταση.. Το μονο που πιανει ειναι το σερί αλλα μετα απο μερικες μέρες πάλι τα ίδια..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Είμ*αι σε μια διαρκή υπερενταση..* Το μονο που πιανει ειναι το σερί αλλα μετα απο μερικες μέρες πάλι τα ίδια..


 καφεδες πινεις?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> καφεδες πινεις?


Εναν μονο κ αυτον οταν ξυπνάω... Δε νομίζω να επηρεάζει

----------


## Macgyver

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δε περνάω καλή φάση.. Ίσως Φταίει αυτο




Oπωσδηποτε συμβαλλει αυτο , κι εγω οταν ειμαι κακοδιαθετος , και πεσω για υπνο , θε δω εφιαλτες , και το να κοιμασαι οπως; εγω 10ωρα , 11ωρα , δεν ειναι ενδειξη ψυσικης υγειας .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Εχεις δοκιμασει να περασεις μια εξαντλητικη ημερα σωματικα και πνευματικα? Δηλαδη αν μια μερα κανεις γυμναστικη(ή αλλη κοπιαστικη εργασια, δουλειες στο σπιτι κλπ) και περασεις χρονο πανω σε μια δραστηριοτητα που σε αποσπα απο αγχωδεις προβληματισμους(πχ να κανεις μια γραπτη εργασια, να φτιαξεις κατι καλλιτεχνικο), το βραδυ παλι δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις?


Αν αναφερεσαι σε μενα , αν περασω μια τετοια μερα , θα πεσω ξερος απ την κουραση ..........και θαιμαμαι , θα κοιμαμαι , θα κοιμαμαι .......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Oπωσδηποτε συμβαλλει αυτο , κι εγω οταν ειμαι κακοδιαθετος , και πεσω για υπνο , θε δω εφιαλτες , και το να κοιμασαι οπως; εγω 10ωρα , 11ωρα , δεν ειναι ενδειξη ψυσικης υγειας .......


Εγώ εχω κλεισει και 16 ωρες ύπνου και 26 με καποια ηρεμηστικα.. Το θεμα μου είναι οτι κάνω πολυ ατσαλο υπνο οποτε μετά νιώθω πολυ χαλια...

----------


## savatage

> Αν αναφερεσαι σε μενα , αν περασω μια τετοια μερα , θα πεσω ξερος απ την κουραση ..........και θαιμαμαι , θα κοιμαμαι , θα κοιμαμαι .......


χαχαχαχ οχι στη νοσηρη φαντασια αναφερομουν, εσυ ειπες οτι ακομα και αν δεν κοιμηθεις βραδυ, μπορεις να κοιμηθεις μετα αρκετες ωρες συνεχομενα.

btw σημερα ανοιξε το ματι μου στις 3 περιπου ωρες υπνου, 6 το πρωι και δεν μπορεσα να ξανακοιμηθω. Ο,τι χειροτερο για την προδιαθεση σε καταθλιψη ειναι ο κακος υπνος.

----------


## Macgyver

> χαχαχαχ οχι στη νοσηρη φαντασια αναφερομουν, εσυ ειπες οτι ακομα και αν δεν κοιμηθεις βραδυ, μπορεις να κοιμηθεις μετα αρκετες ωρες συνεχομενα.
> 
> btw σημερα ανοιξε το ματι μου στις 3 περιπου ωρες υπνου, 6 το πρωι και δεν μπορεσα να ξανακοιμηθω. Ο,τι χειροτερο για την προδιαθεση σε καταθλιψη ειναι ο κακος υπνος.


Ο κακος υπνος ειναι κακος για πολλα πραματα , αλλα και η πολυυπνια κακη ειναι εξ ισου ,........κοπαναω εναν δυνατο καφε για να συνελθω .....

----------


## Macgyver

Παιρνε καμμια μελατονινη για να κοιμασαι καλα , η circadin , ( φαρμακευτικη μελατονινη , αλλιως εχει η nowfoods , πιο φτηνη ) .....................κι εγω κανω ατσαλο υπνο , αφου δεν δουλευω πα .................να τωρα ειναι 05.43 , ξυπνησα , και θα ξανακοιμηθω .....

----------

